# Fly tying/jig tying vise. DYI



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I posted directions for making a DYI vise on the Flyfishing Forum. It occurred to me this morning that lots of folks don't visit the Flyfishing Forum.

I have extra jaws form my little vise to accomodate tiny to large hooks. If you only need to tie a few jigs, flys or streamers for spoons, why spend a bunch on a vise?


----------

